
15-year old publishes an article in NEJM - yread
https://montrealgazette.com/news/local-news/montrealer-15-gets-article-in-new-england-journal-of-medicine/
======
papeda
The study in question -- outcomes for new vs. "refurbished" pacemakers and
defibrillators -- sounds like a useful question. Plus, it sounds like he did a
bunch of manual work matching each refurbished device use case to similar new
device use cases. So kudos to him for sure.

But it's worth noting that "[h]e was aided by his father, MHI [Montreal Heart
Institute] cardiologist Dr. Paul Khairy", which helps explain why he could
start rotating through groups there when he was 12. That's not to diminish his
accomplishment. It's not like the NEJM accepted the paper because it's a cute
story. It's more like he had a great opportunity _and_ took advantage of it.

